# ALL Free and Clear Military



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get ALL F&C Military?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I would suppose you would have to go to a military support facility. Do you have a military id card?


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

You know, it's weird... A few years ago there were signs on the shelf at the commissary about it, so I started buying it then. I haven't seen the signs in a long time though and can't find the regular kind on base anymore.

I'm assuming that all free & clear military is just the regular, non concentrated kind, but I can't find it on base or anything. So I just use less of the concentrated, but I haven't tried it on diapers.


----------



## Mom2Connor_Allie (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you can only buy it at military installations.

We have it at the Commissary here at Fort Benning.

The military version doesn't contain brighteners found in the other All Free & Clear products.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think we have it at the commisarry on Ft Polk too... would it be ok to use with diapers since it doesn't have the brighteners?


----------



## Mom2Connor_Allie (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, it is considered a "great" choice for cloth diapering according to the Pinstripes and Polkadots detergent chart. I rarely venture to our commissary so I have only purchased it once awhile back.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
I would suppose you would have to go to a military support facility. Do you have a military id card?


No, but my neighbor is in the reserves. I should ask him if he could buy it for me...


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
I think we have it at the commisarry on Ft Polk too... would it be ok to use with diapers since it doesn't have the brighteners?


You're supposed to stay away from brighteners when washing cloth diapers...


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
You're supposed to stay away from brighteners when washing cloth diapers...

I know







It would be a lot easier if our commie still carries this then trekking 30 minutes to get the detergent I currently use!!


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
I know







It would be a lot easier if our commie still carries this then trekking 30 minutes to get the detergent I currently use!!

Sorry, I think I misread







:


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
Sorry, I think I misread







:









LOL its all good!! I am just always way scared to try new detergents.. we are too broke to replace any diapers I ruin!!!


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Connor_Allie* 
I think you can only buy it at military installations.

We have it at the Commissary here at Fort Benning.

The military version doesn't contain brighteners found in the other All Free & Clear products.

Is there a sign that says it's the military version? Because like a year ago I stopped being able to find it at the Camp Lejeune or the New River commissary, and I can't find it at the Miramar commissary either!

Am I just blind?

Does the bottle actually say military version?


----------



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

huh. well we live on a military installation, and there are signs in the detergent aisle saying which are best for washing uniforms, but not a specific 'military' one. I think it might be just the regular concentrated All FnC







. Which is, of itself, very good for diapers.


----------

